# صورة من تصميمى بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا



## blackguitar (9 مارس 2006)

*صورة من تصميمى بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا*

*بمناسبه عيد البابا كيرلس النهرده انا بقدم للمنتدى كله صورة من تصميمى للبابا كيرلس*
*و اتمنى انها تعجبكوا كلكوا واشوف ارائكم فيها*​ 
*كل سنه ونتوا طيبين وبركه البابا تكون معانا *
*آمين*​


----------



## ++sameh++ (9 مارس 2006)

*جميلة اوى يا فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وكل سنة وانت طيب ، بركة البابا كيرلس معانا كلنا*


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2006)

*روعه جدا جدا جدا بجد جميله انتا وسامح روعه*


----------



## moga (9 مارس 2006)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا بابا كيرلس *
*بلاك الصورة جميلة اوى اوى اوى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك* *وتعيش وتعملنا صور حلوة كدة*


----------



## blackguitar (9 مارس 2006)

*



			جميلة اوى يا فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وكل سنة وانت طيب ، بركة البابا كيرلس معانا كلنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسى اوى يا سموحه انا مش فنان ولا حاجه ..... لو انا فنان يبقى انت ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*



			روعه جدا جدا جدا بجد جميله انتا وسامح روعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسى اوى يا ميرنا كويس انها عجبتك وبركه البابا معاكى*



> *كل سنة وانت طيب يا بابا كيرلس
> بلاك الصورة جميلة اوى اوى اوى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك وتعيش وتعملنا صور حلوة كدة*




*ونتى طيبه يا موجا وكل سنه تبقى جميله علينا اكتر من اللى قبلها ويارب البابا يبارك السنه الجايه دى كتير لاننا محتاجين شفاعته*
*وميرسى اوى على تعليقك وكويس ان الصورة عجيتك*


*بركه البابا تكون معنا دائما وشفاعته عند مخلصنا مقبوله امين*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (9 مارس 2006)

كل سنة وانت طيبين عيد سعيد عليكم يارب


----------



## blackguitar (9 مارس 2006)

*ونت طيب يا جورج وربنا معاك*

*مع انك مقلتش رايك فالصورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## †gomana† (9 مارس 2006)

*الصورة روعة جدا يا بلاكوتا*
*شكرا ليك وبركته تكون مع جميعنا كلنا امين*


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2006)

*فين كنت خافي الابداع الفوتوشوبي داه؟*
*يا عيني عليك, من جوه لجوه.. ربنا يبارك موهبتك*


*بجد شغل ممتاز, كل سنة و انتم بخير*


----------



## blackguitar (10 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا جيجى على مشاركتك *

*وصدقنى يا ماى روك انا مش موهوب ولا حاجه دى حاجات بتطلع مع نفسها *
*ولو حد عاوز منى اى صورة او اى خدمه فالصور واقدر اعملهاله انا تحت امره*


----------



## Maya (10 مارس 2006)

*أخوتي وأخواتي الأقباط 

كل سنة وأنتم بألف خير وبركة البابا كيرلس تكون مع الجميع ....


****************​
أخي العزيز blackguitar ...

صورة أكثر من رائعة خاصة أنها من تعب محبتك وتصميمك وجهدك وتسخير موهبتك في التصميم  لغاية نبيلة ، أنا سعيدة لأنك تسير بهذا الاتجاه وأتمنى  أن تواصل في هذا المجال من التصميم وإعداد الصور  وأن نرى لك عشرات الصور من تصميمك  خاصة وأن الدافع هو الإيمان المسيحي والهدف خدمة هذا الإيمان والمحبة المسيحية الصادقة هي أساس نجاح كل عمل مهما كأن بسيط لانه سيبقى نوع من تمجيد رب المجد وكل القديسين والأطهار وآباء الكنيسة العظماء ...

لتكن بركة البابا كيرلس معك وليباركك الرب يسوع ويملأ قلبك  بسلامه المقدس في كل حين ...*


----------



## Michael (11 مارس 2006)

اية الحلاوة دى يا بلاك

بجد ربنا يباركك ومستنيين نفتح قسم خاص بالوحات الفنان بلاك

بس اوعى تنسانا لما تشتهر 

وابقى افتكر اخواتك


----------



## blackguitar (14 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى يا مايا على كلامك الجميل اوى ده ربنا يباركك*

*ميرسى يا اخويا وحبيبى مايكل انا بجد مش اد كلامك ده دنا غلبان اوى هههههههههه*

*بركه البابا تكون معاكو دايما*


----------



## Eng.Reem (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: صورة من تصميمى بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا*

*بجد حلوة اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ربنا ينمي  موهبتك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: صورة من تصميمى بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا*

تحـــــــــفه
ميررررسى على الصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ماجو2010 (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: صورة من تصميمى بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا*

ميرسى جميلة الصورة​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: صورة من تصميمى بمناسبه عيد نياحه البابا*

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------

